# Where can I see if anyone is following me?



## i hate hills (1 Jan 2013)

WHERE CAN I SEE IF ANYONE IS FOLLOWING ME?


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jan 2013)

to CC.

Bottom left of your profile page, and stop shouting 


PS: in case you are unaware, typing with CAPS on is considered to be shouting.


----------



## roadrash (1 Jan 2013)

i hate hills said:


> WHERE CAN I SEE IF ANYONE IS FOLLOWING ME?


 

behind you!!!!!!!!


----------



## ufkacbln (1 Jan 2013)

[pantomime mode] "Behind you" [/pantomime mode]

(Beaten to it)!

However if you are referring to the forum, I am not sure if you can.
The menu on the top right allows you to see who you are following / ignoring, likes you have receive and content, however followers are not listed as far as I can see


----------



## MrJamie (1 Jan 2013)

As smokey said, look on your profile page, on the left sidebar theres "following" and "followers".


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Jan 2013)




----------



## i hate hills (1 Jan 2013)

roadrash said:


> behind you!!!!!!!!


Haha i kind of fell into that one . Very good!!!


----------



## i hate hills (1 Jan 2013)

MrJamie said:


> As smokey said, look on your profile page, on the left sidebar theres "following" and "followers".


Thank you very much.


----------

